# Looking for job working with kids with autism



## megash

Is it possible to find a job working with kids with autism in spain as an english speaker? I have a masters in education and currently work as a board certified behavior analyst in the us. I'm hoping to find a job in a school for english-speaking children or working for english-speaking families that have children with disabilities. Have had no luck searching online...is this possible?


----------



## xabiaxica

megash said:


> Is it possible to find a job working with kids with autism in spain as an english speaker? I have a masters in education and currently work as a board certified behavior analyst in the us. I'm hoping to find a job in a school for english-speaking children or working for english-speaking families that have children with disabilities. Have had no luck searching online...is this possible?


hi - I've just replied to your other post

if you're a US citizen as your flag suggests, the biggest hurdle you'll need to overcome will be a working visa

any employer would have to sponsor you - not completely impossible, but I suspect that there are plenty of English speaking europeans similarly qualified who wouldn't need a visa

I could be wrong though - what you do sounds pretty specialised, so you might strike lucky

if you look on the 'useful links' sticky you'll find links to organisations listing International/British/American schools -that might be a starting point


----------



## DMD42

Megash

May I ask if you ever managed to find work working with children with Autism/ special needs in Spain?
I am looking to do the same and wonder if it is possible to find this type of work? I know there aren't any SEN Schools as such in Spain- well not that I'm aware of...

Thanks.


----------



## anles

DMD42 said:


> Megash
> 
> May I ask if you ever managed to find work working with children with Autism/ special needs in Spain?
> I am looking to do the same and wonder if it is possible to find this type of work? I know there aren't any SEN Schools as such in Spain- well not that I'm aware of...
> 
> Thanks.


I'm sure there are special educational needs schools in most large towns. However, I'm not sure if you meant international schools. To find Spanish ones just google Centros de educacion especial. My daughter is due to start a three-month placement in the one in our town in September as part of her course work.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

megash said:


> Is it possible to find a job working with kids with autism in spain as an english speaker? I have a masters in education and currently work as a board certified behavior analyst in the us. I'm hoping to find a job in a school for english-speaking children or working for english-speaking families that have children with disabilities. Have had no luck searching online...is this possible?


There are special needs schools in Spain.
Here is a link to a page that lists them by region. You have to scroll down a fair way before you get to it. I have no idea if the page is updated or not.
I think they will all be Spanish speaking, but I don't know.
SID - ¿Qué es y cómo acceder a un centro de educación especial?
Perhaps include this in the FAQ 'cos I've heard on here many times that SEN schools don't exist in Spain and they obviously do! Perhaps they operate in a different way, but there are Special Needs Schools.


----------



## DMD42

anles said:


> I'm sure there are special educational needs schools in most large towns. However, I'm not sure if you meant international schools. To find Spanish ones just google Centros de educacion especial. My daughter is due to start a three-month placement in the one in our town in September as part of her course work.


Ah thank you for your help- yes I have been looking at international schools (British) but will check out the Spanish ones now I know where to find them. Thank you for your help. 
When I was researching about this - I was under the impression that most special needs children attend a mainstream school with a 1:1.

Thanks again.


----------



## xabiaxica

DMD42 said:


> Ah thank you for your help- yes I have been looking at international schools (British) but will check out the Spanish ones now I know where to find them. Thank you for your help.
> When I was researching about this - I was under the impression that most special needs children attend a mainstream school with a 1:1.
> 
> Thanks again.


at the primary school my children went to there _were _a couple of kids with special needs who had 1:1 help, but we also have a SEN school in the next town where most SEN children attend


----------



## DMD42

Pesky Wesky said:


> There are special needs schools in Spain.
> Here is a link to a page that lists them by region. You have to scroll down a fair way before you get to it. I have no idea if the page is updated or not.
> I think they will all be Spanish speaking, but I don't know.
> Perhaps include this in the FAQ 'cos I've heard on here many times that SEN schools don't exist in Spain and they obviously do! Perhaps they operate in a different way, but there are Special Needs Schools.


Thank you so much for your help- it is much appreciated. I have been researching mainly British schools as my Spanish isn't fluent yet- but it gives me something to work towards or look into! My priority when arriving in Spain will obviously be to learn and speak Spanish more fluently.

Thank you again for your help- to be honest I'm new to this and don't know how to add this to the FAQ!!

Thank you again for helping me to extend my research further.


----------



## DMD42

xabiachica said:


> at the primary school my children went to there _were _a couple of kids with special needs who had 1:1 help, but we also have a SEN school in the next town where most SEN children attend


Ok and is that an international or Spanish school?


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> There are special needs schools in Spain.
> Here is a link to a page that lists them by region. You have to scroll down a fair way before you get to it. I have no idea if the page is updated or not.
> I think they will all be Spanish speaking, but I don't know.
> SID - ¿Qué es y cómo acceder a un centro de educación especial?
> *Perhaps include this in the FAQ* 'cos I've heard on here many times that SEN schools don't exist in Spain and they obviously do! Perhaps they operate in a different way, but there are Special Needs Schools.


good idea 




DMD42 said:


> Thank you so much for your help- it is much appreciated. I have been researching mainly British schools as my Spanish isn't fluent yet- but it gives me something to work towards or look into! My priority when arriving in Spain will obviously be to learn and speak Spanish more fluently.
> 
> Thank you again for your help- to be honest I'm new to this and don't know how to *add this to the FAQ!!*
> 
> Thank you again for helping me to extend my research further.


that's my job


----------



## xabiaxica

DMD42 said:


> Ok and is that an international or Spanish school?


Spanish state schools - one of the local International schools wouldn't take SEN kids when we first came here - but that's a long time ago now


----------



## DMD42

I've just had a look and there are so many special schools - brilliant. Thank you.


----------



## DMD42

xabiachica said:


> good idea
> 
> 
> 
> that's my job


Ha ha!! I did think it was a bit strange ...


----------



## DMD42

xabiachica said:


> Spanish state schools - one of the local International schools wouldn't take SEN kids when we first came here - but that's a long time ago now


I've only found one British/ International school in the area (ish) where I will be living that outlines on its website that it takes children with SEN.

Thank you again for you help though- much appreciated


----------



## Uhaider13

Hi Megash,

I was wondering if you have relocated to Madrid? We are planning to be in Spain for a couple of weeks and have a 15 yr old son with autism. I was wondering if you or someone you know could shadow him during the trip. We will essentially be traveling through Andalusia fro 2 weeks. Much appreciated.

Best Regards,
Usman


----------

